# Diabetes UK 'Living with Diabetes' days



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2015)

Aimed primarily at Type 2, here is a calendar of dates for 2015:

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Living-with-Diabetes-Days/

Do go along if there is one near you!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2015)

I am volunteering at a local one. It looks really good !   Pls go & pick some info up


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2015)

There all over the country


----------



## pippaandben (Jan 18, 2015)

Have already booked for the Maidstone one and hope to meet some prospective friends as I know no-one locally T2 on insulin. The local DUK meet is mostly T1 and elderly. Well my own age I suppose but they seem 90!! Also it is only quarterly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 18, 2015)

That the first time I have heard that !  Mostly T1. I go to 4 Duk groups & 90% are T2.  Enjoy you day at Maidstone.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2015)

Snap Hobie!  Perhaps I ought to move to Maidstone, I spose I (she said grudgingly) fit that description !  - elderly T1 !

I've emailed to ask if they need volunteers for our local one, so we'll see.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 18, 2015)

Well done TW !  You never know what is on offer. Info & others in the same boat


----------

